# R Lapthorn & the Hoo Marlin



## medway (May 22, 2006)

Would anyone have an idea where I could find plans for this vessel which I now think is known as Marlin or indeed any of her sisters?


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Now known as MARTIN manager/ Armac Shpg Services ltd. owner/ Broken Aircraft ltd.
Cheers.


----------



## medway (May 22, 2006)

*Martib*

Thanks I'll drop them an email & see what happens.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi medway,
Here is there address. Armac Shipping Services ltd.
36 Riverside Estate.
Sir Thomas Longley Road.
Medway City Estate.
Rochester.
Kent.
UK. ME2 4DP.
Cheers.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

medway said:


> Would anyone have an idea where I could find plans for this vessel which I now think is known as Marlin or indeed any of her sisters?



Have you tried to Google it ?

Ray


----------



## ray bloomfield (Oct 31, 2007)

shipmate17 said:


> Hi,
> Now known as MARTIN manager/ Armac Shpg Services ltd. owner/ Broken Aircraft ltd.
> Cheers.


Actually its Braken Aircraft.


----------



## medway (May 22, 2006)

Many thanks, I have asked the question.

Their website is http://www.armacmarine.co.uk/homepage


----------



## medway (May 22, 2006)

Wekk nearly 3 weeks later & no reply, so back to the internet & find another coaster company.


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

There are plenty of photos of this one and her sisters available, do you need the actual plans for modelling?


----------



## medway (May 22, 2006)

Yes, I have a hull which is the right dimensions & looks for the Hoo vessels. Apparently all built by Yorkshire Drydock. So next step is to find out if they still exist, if not who has their archives.


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Medway, there is a Maritime museum in Hull,the home of Yorkshire drydock. They could possibly help you. Try googling them or use [email protected]<[email protected]>;

All the best.
Neil


----------



## medway (May 22, 2006)

Thanks, sent them an email yesterday but no reply yet.


----------



## nesloone (Aug 3, 2010)

Email me on [email protected] your details and i will find a plan for you somewhere in my files.
Brgds
Michael


----------

